# Gentron 10000 won't start



## generatorguyny (Dec 4, 2014)

I have a Gentron 10,000 watt generator. Been running fine for about 10 years now. The last power outage it ran for four hours, then I heard something like a pop or backfire and it stopped. Now I can’t get it started again. Tested it for spark and its getting spark to the plug. I also put in a new plug. It seems to be getting gas. I also shot a bit of starter fluid into the air filter. Turns over but doesn’t catch. There’s compression. I can feel it at the exhaust end when it’s turning over, but there’s not even a wisp of smoke coming out. It’s got spark and gas, why won’t it start?
Thanks,
Al in NY.


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

What engine does it have?

I'd be looking at the valves. How are the clearances?


----------



## generatorguyny (Dec 4, 2014)

It's a Sanding 16hp engine.


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

It should be fairly easy to check the valves. Pull the cover and just watch them move. That's a good place to start.

Do you have a compression gauge? Make sure the throttle plate is wide open when you check it.

If you have a good spark and give it fuel (starting fluid too) then it's time to rule out a mechanical problem.


----------

